# suitable sound decoder for UP DDAX40



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I know I am back-dated as I haven't been modelling trains for about 2 years. I am aware that Bachmann has released DCC sound versions of the DDAX40.

I have 2 identical UP DDAX40 engines which are left behind here from my non-DCC days...I hope to add in sound decoder?

Which brand/ model of decoder will be suitable please?

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, QSI, Loksound, Soundtraxx all have decoders that would be suitable. I have Tsunamis in all of mine and they're great, allowing a great deal of customisation with a graphic equaliser, 16 horns and various lighting options. Some say Loksound are very good and offer better speed control and they're a little bit less expensive to boot. I know the horns on the QSI s are very good. Have a look at some of the comparisons on YouTube, that may help you. All I can tell you is I'm very happy with mine. 
The DDA40AX has a big body so you'll be able to get a large speaker in which will help. Maybe you could even manage to install two, but you need to watch the impedance.

The factory installed Tsnamis in the Bachmann models are cut down versions not the stand alone product.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Talk about good timing.....

ESU have just released a new Loksound soundfile for the DDA40AX which includes dual prime movers, any Loksound retailer should be able to supply a decoder with thif file loaded onto it.
It literally came out in the last couple of days so I don't think there are any Youtube videos of it yet, but the reports are very good.
You can hear a sound sample on the ESU website here:http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/sounds/generation-4/loksound-v40-usa/

It's the third file down.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I notice that you have the option to use two decoder a to get the correct sound, this could get a bit expensive! It seems the Athearn Genesis version has two motors. 
To hear the Tsunami version check here: http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/tsunamisound.php it's the EMD 645 Turbo, second generation.


----------

